# Teh Shafe, Surf Dog



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I went for a little road trip to hang out with Jon this weekend and we went down to Rincon where I could play with my camera while he went surfing. Here are some of the better shots from the afternoon. As usual, click for a larger image.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Great shots Cliff!

Have you got any more of the kook on the red board?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

I like the red dots. :eeps:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Boile said:


> I like the red dots. :eeps:


I made 2 requests in the last 18 hours or so to have this thread deleted because I deleted the underlying photos from my gallery. I can't go back and edit the original post, so asking the moderator team to delete the thread is the next best thing. I guess this forum is not moderated.

Sure hope everyone likes red x's.


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

Dang! I can't even get a red X 

Did you report the first post? In my experience that will get the quickest action around here


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Alex is gone now, so you'll have to be patient. :lmao:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Shoot, I can see 'em...



Are they cached?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Shoot, I can see 'em...
> 
> 
> 
> Are they cached?


Yup.

I reprocessed the photos through LR around 3ish yesterday afternoon (after washing 700 miles worth of bug guts off the Z4MC) and decided I liked the new ones a lot better. I deleted the first batch of 10 from my gallery about that time and clicked report post to ask that the thread be deleted.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Click on the following link:

http://jon.bimmerfest.com/images/showthread.pdf


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I see them too. Im assuming Shaf is the red board rider without the buzzcut.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> Yup.
> 
> I reprocessed the photos through LR around 3ish yesterday afternoon (after washing 700 miles worth of bug guts off the Z4MC) and decided I liked the new ones a lot better. I deleted the first batch of 10 from my gallery about that time and clicked report post to ask that the thread be deleted.


Hmmm....

Can you just add them to this thread, or shall I delete the whole thing?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Click on the following link:
> 
> http://jon.bimmerfest.com/images/showthread.pdf


The photos are here now: http://www.coates3.com/modules/gallery2/v/miscphoto/20071014_rincon/

Here's Teh Shafe swimming with the fishies:



My screen looks like this:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> My screen looks like this:


Is that cuz you use a Mac?

:stickpoke


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Can you just add them to this thread, or shall I delete the whole thing?


Might as well leave it be now that it's an actual thread instead of my only lonely post...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Is that cuz you use a Mac?
> 
> :stickpoke


I'm at work - slumming with an IBM Stinkpad running Windoze XP and Internet Explorer.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> Here's Teh Shafe swimming with the fishies:


Thanks Cliff ~ these are sooo cool! You da man!

Maybe now people can see why I defend my dolphin friends so strongly!!


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

So that's what a 300mm + TC 1.4x looks like, eh?
Which 300mm is that?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Boile said:


> So that's what a 300mm + TC 1.4x looks like, eh?
> Which 300mm is that?


It's the AF-S f4 mounted on a monopod with a Kirk collar, and about the minimum focal length for surfing photos. Jon's 400 + TC is a better focal length, and a 500mm would be better yet. I was shooting nearly wide open (f6.3) most of the time, and I put a circular polarizer on the lens early on. I was also experimenting with a flash extender that didn't seem to have any effect.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Cliff said:


> It's the AF-S f4 mounted on a monopod with a Kirk collar, and about the minimum focal length for surfing photos. Jon's 400 + TC is a better focal length, and a 500mm would be better yet. I was shooting nearly wide open (f6.3) most of the time, and I put a circular polarizer on the lens early on. *I was also experimenting with a flash extender that didn't seem to have any effect*.


I noticed that. Your exif data shows that a flash bounce back light was detected. At that distance? :yikes:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Boile said:


> I noticed that. Your exif data shows that a flash bounce back light was detected. At that distance? :yikes:


One of these: http://www.synvis.com/FlashXtender.htm

It might have been effective early in the morning or late in the afternoon, but in broad daylight there was no effect. It was worth a shot though.


----------

